# Official Dynamite - June 26th thread - Time for JungleMAN (wait what… ITS SATURDAY??!!)



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello all - we‘re finally back to full crowds and Wednesdays SATURDAYS?! again as of 26th June - and it looks like they are planning a stacked one

nothing like a live crowd to get you to pull your finger out your bum and try a bit harder

There is heat brewing between Sammy and MJF - some say its become legit - will it go over the top this Wed??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406624181417021440
in your main event we’ll see rising star Jungle Boy face off against Kenny Omega for the AEW world title


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406387568049070080
and we’ll also have Hangman vs Hobbs in a ‘will Cage turn on team taz tonight’ match

…..

nothing else really announced yet / wonder if they’re trying a different route of only announcing the big matches? 🤷‍♂️

regardless, discuss!


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Looking forward to Jungle Boy vs. Kenny Omega
i hope The Young Fucks, Don Callis, and the other two idiots don't interfere and fuck it up


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Sammy is crossing the line to gimmick busting for MJF here. Imagine feuding with the Undertaker and leaking photos of him mowing his lawn in jorts and crocs on his off-day.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> Looking forward to Jungle Boy vs. Kenny Omega
> i hope The Young Fucks, Don Callis, and the other two idiots don't interfere and fuck it up


*Prepare to be disappointed.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sammy is crossing the line to gimmick busting for MJF here. Imagine feuding with the Undertaker and leaking photos of him mowing his lawn in jorts and crocs on his off-day.


MJF‘s done the same though - alls fair in social wars it seems


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd love a clean match between Kenny and JB. There is really no reason for the overbooking in this one as Kenny should know he's good enough to beat JB alone. Tbh, I'm sick of the overbooking in American wrestling all over again, it's something that turned me to Japanese wrestling many years back. I was watching IMPACT this week and they had about four run-ins in one segment, one after another. I don't think even Tony Khan has gone that far yet.

I hope the match lives up to expectations, but Kenny is really banged up right now and it's reported that AEW are limiting how much he wrestles. If you watch one of his matches from a few years ago compared to now, he was moving much more freely and quickly. He needs some time off but obviously not an option right now. He should fall back on the more methodical, technical style he used against Moose and pick up the pace just for the final stretch.

Hangman vs. Hobbs also sounds good. I imagine they'll pad the card out with tags, but I agree with the sentiment that they shouldn't always announce every match... leave us in suspense of what else could be on the show. Kazarian has a cool theme and look now so I'd like to see him take on someone like Karl Anderson and get a big W.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> MJF‘s done the same though - alls fair in social wars it seems


Guevara training at Booker T's school isn't a slag on his gimmicked character though, almost helps build it in a way. MJF absolutely did go to far with bringing up the Sasha Banks incident though and I said as much here in another thread. But MJF's whole gimmick is being born in money and being better than you because of it. Having him fanboying out paying for CM Punk's autograph at a meet and greet and now posing pics where he's dressed like a goof at some less than luxury location is just outing "MJF" as a gimmick.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Guevara training at Booker T's school isn't a slag on his gimmicked character though, almost helps build it in a way. MJF absolutely did go to far with bringing up the Sasha Banks incident though and I said as much here in another thread. But MJF's whole gimmick is being born in money and being better than you because of it. Having him fanboying out paying for CM Punk's autograph at a meet and greet and now posing pics where he's dressed like a goof at some less than luxury location is just outing "MJF" as a gimmick.


fair enough

can see no fault with the argument


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sammy is crossing the line to gimmick busting for MJF here. Imagine feuding with the Undertaker and leaking photos of him mowing his lawn in jorts and crocs on his off-day.


Ehhh I think in kayfabe, MJF is often the butt of the joke too. He's not a monster heel. He's the kind of heel where you think the babyface could kick his ass if he could just get a hold of him and keep him from cheating.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So I see some of you are still using the word “stacked” for a very average card. 😂


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It's not "stacked," but it would be a positive if they only announced the two bigger matches and left it as that. I think announcing entire cards can deter people more especially if you have more lower card guys on the show. 

That being said, Kenny/JB should be an awesome match, and hopefully a showcase for Jungle Boy in defeat.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ohhh the world titles this week. Nice. Looks like a two match card though. But I'll be glad to see some actual effort again


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if they will put Jungle Boy and Kenny on first and then fill the rest of the night with Factory vs Family shenanigans


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kenny Omega vs Jungle Boy should be fire. Hobbs vs Hangman could be great too.

Omega vs JB is more than enough for a Saturday Night Dynamite but I'm sure they will add more to look forward to outside of that and the Hangman match.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sammy is crossing the line to gimmick busting for MJF here. Imagine feuding with the Undertaker and leaking photos of him mowing his lawn in jorts and crocs on his off-day.


are you being serious? i cannot tell.

Undertaker played a dead man. 
MJF is playing a human asshole. He looks like a human asshole in that picture..

Would understand your point if it was somebody like Luchasaurus


----------



## gungfugilman (Mar 3, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hello all - we‘re finally back to full crowds and Wednesdays again as of 26th June - and it looks like they are planning a stacked one
> 
> nothing like a live crowd to get you to pull your finger out your bum and try a bit harder
> 
> ...


I'm really looking forward to this show. It's always good to see Hangman, I'm enjoying his feud with Team Taz, I do wish they would move along with the Brian Cage drama. 
I'm hoping they haven't announced many matches so they can do a broadway with Omega and Jungle Boy. No one has done a sixty minute draw in years. 
Sammy vs MJF is probably another building block in the IC vs Pinnacle feud, but I'm sure they will go out of their way to have a good match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

gungfugilman said:


> I'm really looking forward to this show. It's always good to see Hangman, I'm enjoying his feud with Team Taz, I do wish they would move along with the Brian Cage drama.
> I'm hoping they haven't announced many matches so they can do a broadway with Omega and Jungle Boy. No one has done a sixty minute draw in years.
> Sammy vs MJF is probably another building block in the IC vs Pinnacle feud, but I'm sure they will go out of their way to have a good match.


Sammy v MJF i think is 30th - somehow, i see Sammy v MJF becoming the main feud here


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Omega needs to beat Jungleboy clean.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Omega needs to beat Jungleboy clean.


And that´s not happening. He´ll get help from the Bucks, the Goofs, and Callis..


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm hyped for the Omega vs Jungle Boy match up. It might be the first Dynamite I'll watch live in a while.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yeah I’m really looking forward to Kenny vs Jungle Boy too.

Hangman and Hobbs should be good too.

Hopefully we get something to build up to Sammy and MJF a bit more too.

Can’t wait but I’m gonna have to 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I'd love a clean match between Kenny and JB. There is really no reason for the overbooking in this one as Kenny should know he's good enough to beat JB alone. Tbh, I'm sick of the overbooking in American wrestling all over again, it's something that turned me to Japanese wrestling many years back. I was watching IMPACT this week and they had about four run-ins in one segment, one after another. I don't think even Tony Khan has gone that far yet.
> 
> I hope the match lives up to expectations, but Kenny is really banged up right now and it's reported that AEW are limiting how much he wrestles. If you watch one of his matches from a few years ago compared to now, he was moving much more freely and quickly. He needs some time off but obviously not an option right now. He should fall back on the more methodical, technical style he used against Moose and pick up the pace just for the final stretch.
> 
> Hangman vs. Hobbs also sounds good. I imagine they'll pad the card out with tags, but I agree with the sentiment that they shouldn't always announce every match... leave us in suspense of what else could be on the show. Kazarian has a cool theme and look now so I'd like to see him take on someone like Karl Anderson and get a big W.


It's going to be overbooked because folks are too friendly these days. They won't want to make face Jungle Boy look lesser than, so he'll get the out that he was kinda fucked over. Then Kenny gets heat.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> It's going to be overbooked because folks are too friendly these days. They won't want to make face Jungle Boy look lesser than, so he'll get the out that he was kinda fucked over. Then Kenny gets heat.


I hope they don't go that route. I mean Kenny can beat Jungle Boy by himself, just have him get his heel heat in another way but have it be solo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I hope they don't go that route. I mean Kenny can beat Jungle Boy by himself, just have him get his heel heat in another way but have it be solo.


I don't disagree, but I can't see them not doing a little fuckery. Even Jericho didn't cleanly bear Jungle Boy if I recall


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Prepare to be disappointed.*


who knows, maybe they'll do it right by mistake
at this point i'm grasping at straws for something Good

but i see your point
after all, FTR needed to cheat to beat *Marko Stunt* before 
so we know the "Genius" is there


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Where does Sammy get all these pictures of MJF from. 

This will have fans?. I'm excited for the show. Dailys place felt like colloseum at DoN with fans.

Omega vs Jungleboy has me excited for it. I also hope it's a clean match. Excited to see what these two can do together. 

MJF vs Sammy should be amazing. 

Hangman vs Hobbs should be okay. Hobbs isn't exactly Brian Cage in the ring so I'm not expecting it anything close that match quality.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I would have had MJF/Sammy be the rubber and final match between IC and Pinnacle, have a lot of stakes on the line and it's a match that could elevate both guys. MJF/Sammy are by far the best rival chemistry between the two groups (FTR/PnP is good too, the promo package got me hyped)

I'm maintaining by prediction thank Bucks cost JB the match vs Omega and he goes and wins and the tag titles with Luchasaurus.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

My post got deleted

They need to keep building this semi-interesting 'Kaz elite hunter' story

Have him face Karl Anderson here


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Good card.

Should be a fun show. It would be even better if someone happened to lock the young bucks and the boring brothers inside of their trailer for the 2 hours.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I changed the OP to effectively reflect my derp moment of not realising the 26th was Saturday, not Wednesday 🤦‍♂️


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> My post got deleted
> 
> They need to keep building this semi-interesting 'Kaz elite hunter' story
> 
> Have him face Karl Anderson here


Karl was amazing on last week's dynamite. He looked in a great shape and was really tight in the ring. He wasn't even that impressive in his WWE ring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lets hope they treat this Saturday's live crowd better than the live crowd the last few Fridays lol.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

When is it going back to Wednesday?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

scshaastin said:


> When is it going back to Wednesday?


next week - the 30th


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Omega/Jungle Boy will be really good, but I am also a big fan of Hobbs. I'm hoping he puts on a good match with Hangman. Also hoping for a Cage face turn.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> Omega/Jungle Boy Will be really good, but I am also a big fan of Hobbs. I'm hoping he puts on a good match with Hangman. Also hoping for a cage face turn.


if Cage and Hobbs inevitably face off - who do you think should win?

cage is already 1-0 against him


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if Cage and Hobbs inevitably face off - who do you think should win?
> 
> cage is already 1-0 against him


Cage. He has a higher ceiling compared to Hobbs. I like both guys, but I could see Cage challenging for the world title, or even holding it. Hobbs is midcard talent to me. Even if I don't think he's some main eventer though, I still like the guy. Hoping one day he wins the TNT title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> Cage. He has a higher ceiling compared to Hobbs. I like both guys, but I could see Cage challenging for the world title, or even holding it. Hobbs is midcard talent to me. Even if I don't think he's some main eventer though, I still like the guy. Hoping one day he wins the TNT title.


interesting - I think they have the same ceiling - Hobbs might become better on the Mic even if he gets his snarls and grunts right

I do think Cage beats Hobbs, sure - beats Hook, sure

but he has to lose to Starks - at least first time out. Starks becomes the de facto main man of that faction now


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like based on history, AEW is always gonna lean towards giving the babyface the big win, so Cage will beat Hobbs IMO


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

what a mess with these changing time slots. they come off a high rating from blood n guts and then go into weird times and the huge ratings drop reflects it. I hope saturdays earlier time slow does better ratings which pushes tbs to have the rampage show be saturday and not late friday night. saturday at regular time is a much better time slot. that being said i assume that time slot is normally for big movies.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I predict 615k viewers. No one wants to watch this crap on a Saturday night.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm just glad it's back to the normal hour. & Saturday night is better than Friday night for me too. 

Saturday shouldn't be too bad for them as it was their PPV night in the past. Should do better than what they were getting on Fridays.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A rematch of Dante Martin and Matt Sydal's absolutely banger on Elevation has been added to the undercard of the show. Tony Khan probably wants them to repeat that quality of match on Dynamite.

Omega vs. JB
Hangman vs. Hobbs
Dante vs. Sydal

Looking like a really good night of wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kris Statlander vs. The Bunny also added to Dynamite. I guess they may add one more match still. I'd like to see a tag or six-man added involving FTR or someone.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> A rematch of Dante Martin and Matt Sydal's absolutely banger on Elevation has been added to the undercard of the show. Tony Khan probably wants them to repeat that quality of match on Dynamite.
> 
> Omega vs. JB
> Hangman vs. Hobbs
> ...


Wonder if Dante's going over this time? He's been putting on bangers consistently on Dark. Maybe earned a mini-push?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

> * MJF and Sammy Guevara prepare for their June 30 main event match
> 
> * Ethan Page vs. Bear Bronson
> 
> ...


The other 3 matches besides 2 main event feel like matches you'll see on Dark, but we'll see what they do with them.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Glad that Statlander is booked, she's been really growing on me since her return.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Prosper said:


> Glad that Statlander is booked, she's been really growing on me since her return.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Statlander vs Bunny likely means Best Friends/Orange vs HFO program incoming.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Her presence and her look are phenomenal. Nice moveset too.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The booking is only worse the next two weeks than last Friday. MJF vs Sammy is curtain jerking material. That's not a main event. And we all know Jungle Boy has no business in a title match, and this will lead to nothing.

This is the worst wrestling booking I've seen since WCW 1999/2000. I'm skipping again like last week. This is trash.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

[QUO


Mister Sinister said:


> The booking is only worse the next two weeks than last Friday. MJF vs Sammy is curtain jerking material. That's not a main event. And we all know Jungle Boy has no business in a title match, and this will lead to nothing.
> 
> This is the worst wrestling booking I've seen since WCW 1999/2000. I'm skipping again like last week. This is trash.


What is a main event for you?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ProjectGargano said:


> [QUO
> What is a main event for you?


"Give me Omega vs Cody & Hangman vs Moxley NOW on Dynamite for no reason or I ain't watching!!!! Oh and I want Okada in the first hour!!!"


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> I predict 615k viewers. No one wants to watch this crap on a Saturday night.


I imagine that most of the die hard 700k-800k aew fans will be back since the card is alright and the last few have just been god awful aew dark levels.

unless they drove them off completely, which is a possibility.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

wanna see kris squash allie tbh.

if the whole HFO feuds with the best friends stable we could eventually get private party/BF which would be a great match


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I mean look, you wanna sell to me that Omega needs help to beat Moose? Okay. Needs help to survive a triple threat? Okay. Needs help to beat Mox? Okay.


If he needs an army to beat Jungleboy, I mean, come on, what's the point at that point.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Such good shit


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I expect that Omega/Jungle Boy will be a good match, but don't really care about it or the card as a whole. Page/Hobbs would maybe be good but I feel like we saw that match recently?

Hopefully Miro pops up somewhere. They have a week and they really should build up to him vs. Brian Pillman Jr more. Maybe a contract signing/just a promo segment between the two to try and get Brian some babyface points with the crowd and Miro some heat. Really build up to the match next week, so it'll feel like a true double main event show with that plus MJF/Guevara.

Instead they'll likely get a quick 30 second-minute backstage segment. Maybe Miro just attacks him from behind, or takes out his partner.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This wrestling twitter feud for once is entertaining.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407772483059658753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407782571325505542


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if they will put Jungle Boy and Kenny on first and then fill the rest of the night with Factory vs Family shenanigans


Cody gotta Cody lol



RainmakerV2 said:


> Omega needs to beat Jungleboy clean.


We both know it won’t happen, because TK sucks at booking.



RapShepard said:


> I don't disagree, but I can't see them not doing a little fuckery. Even Jericho didn't cleanly bear Jungle Boy if I recall


Yep. Gonna end with the Bucks coating Jungle Boy, which will lead to Jurassic Express getting a run with the tag titles.

Remember: The Bucks first showed their heel side when they went off the rails on Marko Stunt…just like Kenny had done a few of months prior.



The Definition of Technician said:


> I would have had MJF/Sammy be the rubber and final match between IC and Pinnacle, have a lot of stakes on the line and it's a match that could elevate both guys. MJF/Sammy are by far the best rival chemistry between the two groups (FTR/PnP is good too, the promo package got me hyped)
> 
> *I'm maintaining by prediction thank Bucks cost JB the match vs Omega and he goes and wins and the tag titles with Luchasaurus.*


Ah. You beat me to it.

And kudos, sir, for reading the tea leaves so well.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Don't want to start a new thread about this, but how much do you think these moves from the Wednesday night slots is affecting AEW?

I for one, feel out of sync with the product not being midweek and have lost interest in the stories.

Do you think they should have bridged the timeslot change by having 1-hour Wednesday night specials on YouTube with their Dynamite start times. Atleast that way they could keep regular followers focused and in the loop with the stories. Progress the show and build to the Dynamites.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

mazzah20 said:


> Don't want to start a new thread about this, but how much do you think these moves from the Wednesday night slots is affecting AEW?
> 
> I for one, feel out of sync with the product not being midweek and have lost interest in the stories.
> 
> Do you think they should have bridged the timeslot change by having 1-hour Wednesday night specials on YouTube with their Dynamite start times. Atleast that way they could keep regular followers focused and in the loop with the stories. Progress the show and build to the Dynamites.


i definitely think they should have just moved to TBS and stayed on Wed


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So it's Friday right now and I was thinking "Oh yes, Dynamite tonight!". Then I get to this thread and I am reminded that it will be airing on Saturday (tomorrow) this week instead. Goodness sakes. I can't wait for them to get back on Wednesdays and stay there.

Anyway, Hangman Page vs. Hobbs could be good.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Counting down the days


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Konnan will appear on Dynamite in a face to face with Tully as part of the PNP vs. FTR feud.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408455539814719489


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Konnan will appear on Dynamite in a face to face with Tully as part of the PNP vs. FTR feud.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408455539814719489


well geez, TK squashes that beef from earlier in the year solid 

people got to give him props how he is playing the ‘wrestling media’ - almost every podcast and show he’s got somebody in his pocket somehow


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Konnan will appear on Dynamite in a face to face with Tully as part of the PNP vs. FTR feud.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408455539814719489


Looking forward to that. Loved his DJ appearance at DONIII during the FTR/Santana & Ortiz bar fight. Best part of Stadium Stampede imo.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone else forget this was tomorrow after a few weeks of it being on Friday?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I was expecting this today after Smackdown. Anyhow, the good thing is Wed is not far from tomorrow. Hopefully they stay on Wednesdays for a while.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408832436839108618
Ethan Page vs Bear Bronson added to tonights show. Should be pretty good.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408832436839108618
> Ethan Page vs Bear Bronson added to tonights show. Should be pretty good.


Gonna be an absolute classic! I think I might tune in!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Does it start at 1am UK time?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> Does it start at 1am UK time?


Yes


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Gonna be an absolute classic! I think I might tune in!


Baiter!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Young Bucks vs Eddie Kingston & Penta added to the 6/30 Wednesday night show.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Shameless plug for the ratings game 
AEW Ratings prediction game


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

ProjectGargano said:


> [QUO
> What is a main event for you?


First, you have to open the show with the program to set up the main event. It's not just the match making but the priming that makes viewers tune in.
The easiest way to give the show narrative direction is to have Bischoff debut as the new authority so he can speak directly to the viewers and create the stories on air. Why is a match happening? Because the boss made it.
One option for June 30 is to have a number one contender match with two or three guys who can actually carry the show. It could be Christian vs Penta vs Andrade. That's a double investment on the Latino audience. You could also put Mark Henry or Mike Tyson ringside as the special enforcer to widen the demographic appeal further.
A second option would be a four corner tag title contender match (though we don't have any rivalries of interest to plug into it). Let's say it's PnP vs FTR vs Best Frands vs PAC and Jericho.
Some reading this will not understand the idea of Jericho tagging with PAC. There are four things this does-- creates a team with internal conflict (this is called a subplot), creates friction in the Inner Circle (subplot number 2), gives the main event some main eventers, and asks the question of how do we get to Jericho teaming with PAC (subplot 3). Is it the boss ribbing Jericho, is it a case of Penta turning on PAC and Jericho volunteering, is it a wild card drawing by the boss, is it a case of MJF/Penisickle getting to choose the fourth team? This odd couple team creates the window to tell a story over the course of the episode. It's nothing fancy, it's not really new, but it's a proven format for what is missing-- drama.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Matt Sydal vs. Dante Martin is not a match that needs to be announced ahead of time. I hate having the ability to map out the majority of these shows in my head before they happen; announce the big matches, and allow for the feeling that anything can happen to encompass the rest of the show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

On the topic of Bucks facing Penta and Kingston on Wednesday.

They have beaten these combinations:


PAC & Fenix
PAC & Penta
Moxley & Kingston

Now they're facing Penta & Kingston.

So if they win that, I can only surmise... the Lucha Brothers (the specialist tag team who have a 2-2 record with the Bucks) will beat them for the belts?

Or Death Triangle beat the Elite for the inaugural trios title. It has to be going somewhere that gives Death Triangle and/or Mox/Kingston some retribution anyway.

Over 1,000 tickets sold for tonight's show, so it won't be as jammed as DON but that should be enough for an atmosphere.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Ahhh Saturday night wrestling...takes me back to childhood. Some of this feels like it should be on DARK. But the 2 top matches should be quite good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It will be 'live' right? Is it at Dalys place?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> It will be 'live' right? Is it at Dalys place?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Yes and yes.


Thanks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE doesn't have a lot of those type of segments outside the arena right? LOL

Hangman time. 

HAHA The way JR said "Shiznit!"


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hobbs got no reaction


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did JR just say "We got great writers here"? fucking seriously?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Did JR just say "We got great writers here"? fucking seriously?


Yep.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hangman is I think the most over guy in aew


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Please keep the dork order out of this segment!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> WWE doesn't have a lot of those type of segments outside the arena right? Lol


NXT has interviews like that when wrestlers are arriving to the arena but never on RAW or SmackDown.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> It will be 'live' right? Is it at Dalys place?


Judging from how light the outside looks, I think they are on an hour delay I bet. I live in Florida and it’s way darker now than it shows on TV


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

If ratings are higher in this timeslot hopefully rampage is moved to Saturday


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> NXT has interviews like that when wrestlers are arriving to the arena but never on RAW or SmackDown.


Yeah i noticed. Interestingly for a name 'RAW" it definitely doesn't ever feel quite RAW LMAO
WWE should take a few notes and do a few more backstage skits, etc. Just to change things up.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hobbs working that lariat arm like a pro.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Judging from how light the outside looks, I think they are on an hour delay I bet. I live in Florida and it’s way darker now than it shows on TV


Thanks for the heads up. Probably right!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman busted hardway again, damn.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This crowd already experienced almost 3 hours of Dark and Elevation. Doesn't that burn a crowd?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

My baby Adam got busted open!


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

I know it's been said ..but damn crowds make a huge difference


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hobbs still green


ProjectGargano said:


> This crowd already experienced almost 3 hours of Dark and Elevation. Doesn't that burn a crowd?


I would hate to pay and be bored with 2 hours before Dynamite. That is rough. If and only if i ever was to go to a Dynamite i'd just go in late for Dynamite only, Dark and Elevation would bore me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Hangman busted hardway again, damn.


He's trying to out-Dusty himself.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Nice segment to start the show with Sammy.

And so far a good opening match, Hobbs looks in better shape I think.

Commentators building everybody up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hobbs needs to grab a mic and say, "no you all suck" LoL


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I think there might be something there with hook.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Dark Order? I'm impressed, so far.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They job Hobbs out way too much. He basically has no TV wins


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man that was a good opener. Hangman never disappoints.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hagman on the mic? About time! Nevermind! LOL


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

That was a pretty good match ..sick spine buster


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These matches look pretty shitty to be honest.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Only good thing on this card left is Omega vs JB. Everything else looks like garbage.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I wonder if Taz ever feels stupid constantly being brought out to do commentary while his team members lose and lose and lose.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Now we will see an underrated great match.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's gonna be so good when Adam Page finally becomes AEW Champion.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I wonder if Taz ever feels stupid constantly being brought out to do commentary while his team members lose and lose and lose.


I doubt it since he probably understands you can lose and still win.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Bunny has that hot/crazy aura about her. I hope TK sees it and pushes her. Statlander is fine but Bunny should win tonight. I’d much rather see Bunny and Brit feud than Brit/Nyla


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> I doubt it since he probably understands you can lose and still win.



Wut


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shut up Brandon 🤣


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Young Bucks should not be on national television.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Young Bucks can't even cut a fucking serious heel promo. Good Shit Pal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> The Young Bucks should not be on national television.


Agreed. We already have cringey New Day doing the same thing.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Bucks as heels are gold. The should never be faces


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay this may get interesting..........Konnan and Tully LMAO


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Hobbs got no reaction


Hobbs hasn't beaten anyone on TV


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Young Bucks heeling it up 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LAX MUSIC HELL YEAH!!!! LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Proud N Powerful? Hadnt heard that name in ages lol.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Aew knows how to use old guys


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What the hell is this…


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> LAX MUSIC HELL YEAH!!!! LOL


I don't know why it caught me off guard but in hindsight I should have expected that.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh God Konnan.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

LAX


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn that inside dig with TESSA LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

😂 shot at Tessa and her Latino boyfriend and future Spanish speaking grandkids


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OH shit PNP going hood.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

These 60 plus year old cripples cut a more menacing and believable promo than the main roster. Lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its a trick haha


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Tully has such a impactful voice.

Yesss em I going to get my Latino heels I've been begging for!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

😂 “Walmart still hiring greeters”.

I wasn’t feeling Konnan’s SJW promo early but his last lines were pretty good


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> These 60 plus year old cripples cut a more menacing and believable promo than the main roster. Lmao


No they didn’t lol, it wasn’t good


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Excalibur with a tie? LOL Well least he's dressed a bit


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FTR vs PNP could be tag MOTY when it happens.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

These old men are getting in TKs ear and getting themselves inserted in matches and angles. Lmao


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm liking this story


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I know they don't wanna script their guys, but they could use a scriptwriter.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> No they didn’t lol, it wasn’t good


He has a point. Both Tully and Konnan put 90 percent of AEW's roster's promo to shame lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Vickie with that heat! LOL EXCUSE ME!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I hate Vicky


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

FTR/PNP matches will be lit!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That's his theme? Seems pretty meh.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

3venflow said:


> FTR vs PNP could be tag MOTY when it happens.


Definitely looking forward to that, I've kind of wanted to see that for years tbh.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

When Vickie arrives


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's about time PNP got properly focused and involved in the tag team division.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Andrade’s size makes Sydal look like a geek


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sydal the gatekeeper gonna be Andrade's first scalp I guess.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Bucks as heels are gold. The should never be faces


They have punchable faces, they suck as heels since they come off fake but they are easier to boo than to cheer for.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> No they didn’t lol, it wasn’t good


It felt like a Rock vs Austin promo comparatively coming off the embarrassing Young Bucks nonsense.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They arent really gonna attach Andrade to Sydal are they lol.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hangman vs. Hobbs was as solid opener.

FTR taking out Konnan was great way to add heat to them.

Lastly, I hope they got Zelina for next week to manage Andrade. Vickie is just not a good manager.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Sydal the gatekeeper gonna be Andrade's first scalp I guess.


First scalp lmao!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*By gawd, they've killed Konnan.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408945452435881992*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> They have punchable faces, they suck as heels since they come off fake but they are easier to boo than to cheer for.


Perfectly said


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Lastly, I hope they got Zelina for next week to manage Andrade. Vickie is just not a good manager.


*Hasn't it been established that Zelina is going back to WWE?*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Hangman vs. Hobbs was as solid opener.
> 
> FTR taking out Konnan was great way to add heat to them.
> 
> Lastly, I hope they got Zelina for next week to manage Andrade. Vickie is just not a good manager.


Dumping Vicky and bringing out some hot Latina chic would turn him face immediately


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So what was Vickie's announcement? LOL


The XL 2 said:


> It felt like a Rock vs Austin promo comparatively coming off the embarrassing Young Bucks nonsense.


HAHA You know AEW needs work done when someone thinks Konnan vs Tully is AEW's Rock vs Austin Promo-Wise


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I cannot wait to see Andrade back in the ring having bangers after bangers!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They arent really gonna attach Andrade to Sydal are they lol.


If Sydal wins today, then Yes i expect him to be Andrade's 1st match. If Sydal loses, then no. LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dante Martin has ridiculous upside. His brother's injury, unfortunate as it is, has helped him improve so much. Young AJ vibes for sure.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Hasn't it been established that Zelina is going back to WWE?*


That was the rumor a month or so ago. But then WWE released more people, including her husband Aleister. So, who knows now.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Dante Martin has ridiculous upside. His brother's injury, unfortunate as it is, has helped him improve so much. Young AJ vibes for sure.



Oh lord.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The fact that Martin is getting cheered over Sydal shows how AEW makes everyone look good. Same as how Varsity Blonds are popular. Even their “weakest” tag teams have value and potential.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh my god Andrade vs Sydal in a debut match.

what a fucking brilliant idea

lmfao this show is garbage


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh lord.


Go watch AJ around 20 years ago when he was teaming with Air Paris and was green. He wasn't always a polished vet.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Dante is a smooth and fluid athlete, and his moves visually look good. A big contrast to a lot of the roster.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That guy Dante kind of has a John Cena face lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Go watch AJ around 20 years ago when he was teaming with Air Paris and was green. He wasn't always a polished vet.


But what AJ was doing back then was inventive. Which was part of his appeal and got him hype in the dying days of WCW. This kid works like everyone else. It's all the same. Ensiguri, flip dive, tope whatever.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Hasn't it been established that Zelina is going back to WWE?*


It's not really established, I'm just taking it as a rumor still.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These young guys need to use more in ring psych, they get up too fast after certin big moves.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay so we can confirm Sydal vs Andrade now LOL


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone else agree regular time slot on Saturday will draw more viewers for rampage than late Friday night. Even I feel more into watching this than the other slot


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Dante is amazing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Uh oh..Jungle Boy on the mic here we go


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian there to save JB a bit LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Christian needs to turn here.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

AEW really understands Jungle Boy has no mic skills. Has to have someone like Christian come in and talk for him


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> But what AJ was doing back then was inventive. Which was part of his appeal and got him hype in the dying days of WCW. This kid works like everyone else. It's all the same. Ensiguri, flip dive, tope whatever.


AJ didn't even get major hype when he was in WCW. He was just a talented cruiserweight like Yang and Moore, but his moves had an extra oomph to them. Just like Dante, whose basics have also improved a lot through working every week on Dark. Dante has more going for him than the typical indy flip guy. Plus unlike many of them, he's actively working hard to improve with vets like Sydal.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Look at those boobs. SWEET BABY JESUS


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jade looks hot. Holy shit.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

OMG


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Marvez is such a geek.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

green as goose shit


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Money


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Still can’t believe Jade tried out for WWE and they didn’t sign her


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I can not stand this jade girl. She's nothing more than a look and nothing else. And her over obsessed with herself is a meh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor Malenko. DAMN PARKINSON's Bash


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Every AEW promo interview has to have an interruption LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

These guys are still fighting.



For some reason.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Jericho's vest with blood on it is so sweet


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF is such a good dipshit heel


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Jade looks hot. Holy shit.


She certainly doesn’t look like a 31 year old mom!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Still can’t believe Jade tried out for WWE and they didn’t sign her


They offered her a deal, she turned it down.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That's such a stupid "wrestling" thing that he doesn't finish swinging the chair just because he heard entrance music. Lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Last week he was "Showtime" Sammy now he's "Sensational Sammy" - JR


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Really building Sammy up here


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol why do inner circle feel more and look more like heels as faces


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Really building Sammy up here


Shame one of them has to lose though lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy is being groomed to lead the IC when Jericho goes on tour.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sammy looks bigger


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> She certainly doesn’t look like a 31 year old mom!


Damn. She's fit as fuck too. Would never guess she's a mom


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Sammy is big over with the fans.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Sammy looks bigger


He's gaining more weight.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I love Sammy, his promo could have been better 😂 But I don’t care


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol they look like a biker gang. It's bad ass but they dressed like needs when they were actually heels.

Thus shows booked well so far


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Shame one of them has to lose though lol


Yeah Meltzer thought feeding Sammy to MJF would be the wrong move, so I think Sammy wins.

MJF is so over he doesn’t need to win anything. He’ll be The Rock of AEW where losses don’t kill any of his heat bc he’s so much better than everyone else on the mic


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW building four hugely popular young babyfaces: Hangman, Darby, Jungle Boy and Sammy

MJF is the only young heel of note, though. Maybe Ogogo when he gets away from the Codyverse.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Dante has a lot of promise in ring, so now they need to build his character up. Jade looked great in her segment. Smart Mark is a funny pun and he does his job well as her manager. I liked seeing Sammy dish out a vicious chair headshot. It reminded me of the good old days.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Next Wednesday looks good as fuck right now.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Miro - “I thank God for making my hot wife flexible”

😂😂😂😂


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Miro is making some good prayers.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Never heard Bear Country on the mic.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is any match tonight gonna further a feud or tell any kind of story? just seems like a bunch of matches that was determined by pulling names out of a hat. While all the actual feuds are just backstage promos.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> So is any match tonight gonna further a feud or tell any kind of story? just seems like a bunch of matches that was determined by pulling names out of a hat.


Hangman vs Hobbs and Omega vs JB.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> Hangman vs Hobbs and Omega vs JB.


And the rest is just random meaningless matches? alright then...Thats one this companies big problems, 85% of their card is random match ups, while the main event and maybe 1 other match might involve a feud.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> And the rest is just random meaningless matches? alright then...


It’s not meaningless when they are building up their roster.

And they’ve had a mixture of matches and segments building up the storylines. Literally no issue here.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> And the rest is just random meaningless matches? alright then...


Probably Bunny vs Statlander will develop into something too. Sydal vs Dante Martin was to put Sydal over for a future match against Andrade.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ethan Page has the charisma to get over as a cocky heel but the problem is Agogo is the same exact dude. It’s like they got 2 actors for 1 role


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Completely forgot AEW was on tonight, just remembered it's on, turned over and now I'm turning off, I have no interest in watching to nobodies wrestle


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR just said what AEW's issue is which is basically stick to big men moves moreso and leave the flips to the little ones.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Good first hour..I love when a main story gets 2-3 segments on one show.
Tbh I think it's the first time Aew done that so good for them


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Ethan Page and this reject from Heavy Machinery still going on? This match didn't need a commercial break ffs.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Match is too long. Finish this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is Ethan Page and this reject from Heavy Machinery still going on? This match didn't need a commercial break ffs.


He looked familiar, Sorry Tucker, Time is Up. 🙃


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Nothing against him but is it just me or does the name "Bear Bronson" make anyone else's mind go to the other company...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> JR just said what AEW's issue is which is basically stick to big men moves moreso and leave the flips to the little ones.


Lol Brian Cage and Wardlow should listen to that advice. Looked ridiculous when Wardlow pulled out a huricanrana in that mma match against Hager.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mic time is important here in AEW. They need to let more talk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is Ethan Page and this reject from Heavy Machinery still going on? This match didn't need a commercial break ffs.


they signed tucker?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Coffin Match


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Looked ridiculous when Wardlow pulled out a huricanrana in that mma match against Hager.


I mean someone of any size would look ridiculous pulling out a hurricanrana in a worked MMA match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


> they signed tucker?


Look alike Tucker got his ass kicked by Ethan Page


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yes, finally the epic Darby vs Ethan series from Evolve resumes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Anyone else agree regular time slot on Saturday will draw more viewers for rampage than late Friday night. Even I feel more into watching this than the other slot


*The show is also way better than the Friday episodes.*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Casket match! F the Undertaker says Tony Khan


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

😎Britt time.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ethan Page is good


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

somerandomfan said:


> I mean someone of any size would look ridiculous pulling out a hurricanrana in a worked MMA match.


eh it looks ridiculous anywhere a giant guy doing that, it just looked even more ridiculous in that mma mathc.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Coffin Match


hahahaha of course they did


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm actually really tempted to buy a ticket just to see Darby put Ethan in a coffin.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Yay, Britt time!*


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> eh it looks ridiculous anywhere a giant guy doing that, it just looked even more ridiculous in that mma mathc.


Yeah there's a good point there that someone like Wardlow looks ridiculous doing it anywhere, but whipping one out in an MMA fight seemed way more ridiculous than his size. Either way whichever part you have a bigger problem with it was just a dumb spot for that match...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So any clue what the Andrade announcement was? LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, that's all I needed to see. Y'all have fun.*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I love bunny.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I see Kris staying unbeaten to set up a program with Britt for the title.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> So any clue what the Andrade announcement was? LOL


You'd think they would have tried again after being interrupted.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm actually really tempted to buy a ticket just to see Darby put Ethan in a coffin.*


AND TO SEE CODY VS. QT RIGHT!?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Statlander got in pretty good shape. She looks good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bunny is a hottie and so is Kris' ass.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They really need to make more of the butcher and create more character out of him and lots of storylines. We can get some good attitude era storylines


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Is Chuckie T now a doctor? lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so a strap match and a coffin match, what's next a good ole fashioned scaffold match?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


> so a strap match and a coffin match, what's next a good ole fashioned scaffold match?


Maybe a blindfold match?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Legit DMD said:


> *The show is also way better than the Friday episodes.*


 Even though a lot of times people will be doing stuff Saturdays I feel like people also settle in after A-day of stuff. Like to me watching wrestling on Saturday feels more of an event than Friday


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

the_hound said:


> so a strap match and a coffin match, what's next a good ole fashioned scaffold match?


Not before they do a Coal Miner's Glove match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR would like to pour some of his sauce on both of these gals.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Even though a lot of times people will be doing stuff Saturdays I feel like people also settle in after A-day of stuff. Like to me watching wrestling on Saturday feels more of an event than Friday


Thing is, after Smackdown it just feels not as special. Saturday it's their own show so feels different.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kris has a good physique for the women's division.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Bunny loses again booooooo!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Neon Nerds.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Old school brass knucks


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Matt Hardy has mopped up all the midcard heel teams.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah more brawls...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony isn't lip reading today? Wow.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Old school brass knucks


Maybe I was on to something joking about a coal miner's glove match. lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Thing is, after Smackdown it just feels not as special. Saturday it's their own show so feels different.



I'm hoping ratings are up for this show and they realize and make the switch for rampage. Otherwise it won't survive


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if Brian Jr could pull off his dad's crazy acting


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> I'm hoping ratings are up for this show and they realize and make the switch for rampage. Otherwise it won't survive


Im most curious how it goes today with the ratings.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Brian already being pushed as singles. It's going to happen regardless. Liked his promo,


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder if Brian Jr could pull off his dad's crazy acting


That promo seemed like it showed potential for that


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

25+ minutes for JB and Kenny


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Rampage promo is so fire,they better not fuck this up. They need to push this show. I hope the game on voice is in the official intro or somehow in the show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> That promo seemed like it showed potential for that


Not a bad promo. He had a little something in MLW from the little i saw there. Too bad AEW doesn't pickup Fatu from AEW that be awesome.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

It seemed that Doc Sampson followed The Bunny to the back as she apparently was legit injured.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Meh Alex is a better heel. I predict Penta turns on Eddie. Penta cant stay heel or face too long.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm starting to see all the Latino slowly working more together. Make that Latino heel stable happen


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great Marko Stunt.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Pent Should be pushed as a singles and be a world champion hopefully one day


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> I'm starting to see all the Latino slowly working more together. Make that Latino heel stable happen


Andrade too? lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope this doesn't lead to: Omega & Good Bros vs Jungle Boy Dino and Marko LMAO


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jungle Boy comes off as such a g rated kids act when Marko and Luchasaurus are with him. AEW will need to make home more serious to be a champion


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Aew world belt is for sure but there on the tops for best prestigious belt designs


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> I hope this doesn't lead to: Omega & Good Bros vs Jungle Boy Dino and Marko LMAO


They should had Omega and JB alone.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Even if the booking in at least 2 out of 3 companies is mediocre (I'll admit I don't watch AAA enough to judge how he's been there) I do like how Omega looks wearing all his belts.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Twinkletoes MccccccFinnnnnnngerbannnnnnnnng.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

So Christian heel turn?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> They should had Omega and JB alone.


I agree. Only issue is people would expect some interference, i guess AEW is like fuck it lets just put them out there now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

izhack111 said:


> So Christian heel turn?


Hmmmmm. To join Omega?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha kicking them all out! Good. One on One.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Marko is still employed? 

Ugh


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Hmmmmm. To join Omega?


Feud with JB


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Yesssss Paul Turner


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Please no bullshit run-ins, just let two great wrestlers work their craft.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One on One, here we go!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

3venflow said:


> Please no bullshit run-ins, just let two great wrestlers work their craft.


Ya there is absolutely Reason why I can't just be a solid match where they both look good but clearly Kenny is the better person to win which of course is gonna happen. Just a match where jungle looks strong and gets close but doesn't win


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Kenny’s not that big but even he makes JB look really small


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> One on One, here we go!


And since then Kennys been knocked over by the ref and played with JBs hair like a weirdo


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yep he is over


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shock Street said:


> And since then Kennys been knocked over by the ref and played with JBs hair like a weirdo


Haha. Isn't that the Young Bucks gimmick to hairstyle people now?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol love the passion with the fans. All aggressive


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

lol, the guy in the Everton shirt going mad at Kenny. It's still real to him damnit.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Omega looks weathered..and not in a good way.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny working with about four injuries and still killing it 💥


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Omega looks weathered..and not in a good way.


I read he was hurt, not sure if that was true.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Kenny working with about four injuries and still killing it 💥


Oh really? What are they?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far this is a solid match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Oh really? What are they?


Deep bone bruise near his tailbone, an athletic hernia, "wear & tear" on his knees and a cut on his hand that required seven stitches (that is probably mostly healed now).


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Deep bone bruise near his tailbone, an athletic hernia, "wear & tear" on his knees and a cut on his hand that required seven stitches (that is probablu mostly healed now).


Damn.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Glad its not Rick Knox there!


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

And of curse


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I love Kazarian's new gimmick of stopping lame ass run ins.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shit that was close


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Doc Gallows should not be selling for Marko Stunt.... in fact _no one_ should be selling for Marko Stunt...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought someone was gonna pull the refs legs lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> Doc Gallows should not be selling for Marko Stunt.... in fact _no one_ should be selling for Marko Stunt...


Not even --1 LMAO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shit 4 minutes left


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck its over for JB


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was really good. Felt very NJPW esque


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They let Omega win clean. That's the right call at least.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

2 minutes left...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny wins clean 😍


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Good show. Ratings please go up


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christian in 5, 4...


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Here we go


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christian gonna beat Matt then challenge Kenny I guess.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Shit ending


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Will the Cucks just go away please.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Way too much going on at the end


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Good match but the ending was a bit of a dud. I’d have had Jungle Boy bleed and tell the story of JB going to the limit and never giving up.

Instead it was more just a clean win


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ah yes, the famous AEW afterbirth after anything happens.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Made zero sense those idiots were ok to hang with the heels celebrating. Wasn't fitting


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Great show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hardy vs Christian on Dynamite?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't understand why every show needs to end with this run ins.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Made zero sense those idiots were ok to hang with the heels celebrating. Wasn't fitting


True, private party should stab Bucks from behind, they want the belts, right? LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Are there no babyfaces in this company or is everyone just kayfabe scared shitless of the cucks and the bald brothers?


----------



## Neverb3fore (Jun 25, 2021)

Great show till the last 60 seconds. With that main event there was no way that the show should be going out on Matt hardy giving Christian a twist of fate. Ugh.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FITE left the cameras rolling briefly, Eddie and Penta ran off the Elite.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> FITE left the cameras rolling briefly, Eddie and Penta ran off the Elite.


Cool more run ins. Russo would be proud.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> I don't understand why every show needs to end with this run ins.


It’s always done to take the attention off the guy that lost. I don’t think it’s needed either.

Christian v Matt or Christian v Kenny would be 2 good feuds tho


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Solid main event, predictable for the most part but JB was strong.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IF AEW handles this right, you have the following younger talent under 34 yerars old for the near future at the top of the card. Compare that to WWE's current 'top' talent under 34 on the main roster LOL

Darby Allin
Jungle Boy
MJF
Sammy Guevarra
Hangman Page
Ricky Starks
Anthony Ogogo
Andrade (with a good mouthpiece though)
Powerhouse Will Hobbs
Wardlow


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> FITE left the cameras rolling briefly, Eddie and Penta ran off the Elite.


What Penta mask did he have on?


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Good crowd. Show was okay, the segments and main event helped. Better than a Friday show.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> I don't understand why every show needs to end with this run ins.


Bad habit?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Good show. Opener and main event were pretty darn good. Will Hobbs definitely has something, just needs some refining. Maybe a tag team with a veteran would help. I didn't mind the run ins at the end but I figured they were gonna at least belt shot JB to protect him but w/e.

I just do not care about the IC/Pinnacle feud at all. Doesn't help that I don't care about most of the guys in said factions. I'd rather see FTR just wrestling in the tag division.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Helluva a show tonight. Not since the May 12th edition have I said that, but with the show back in a decent timeslot ahead of the return to Wednesdays, they clearly took it up a notch tonight.

- Hangman beating Hobbs was a hot opener. Hangman is on a great run of singles matches and even had a good one with Matt Hardy. It didn't compare to the Hangman/Brian Cage match from DON but was really good for a TV opener. My guess is they finally formalise Brian Cage's babyface turns in front of one of the live crowds coming up, as they've done a real slow burn with it and it's time for the end result.

- Sydal vs. Dante was a follow up of their match from Dark and was again good. Dante is so smooth in the ring and I have a feeling he is going to go far as he develops and fills in the gaps. Sydal low key remains one of AEW's most reliable wrestlers and actually gets a Dynamite win for once. Probably to set him up losing to Andrade in El Idolo's debut.

- Ethan Page vs. Bear Bronson was decent but dragged by having to go through the break. All Ego looked really good though and the visual of his finisher on the fat guy was great. Mainly it served to build him up further ahead of the singles match with Darby that was set up through a strong post-match promo. Knew that was coming because of their work together on the indies, it would have been wasteful not to let them go at it in singles.

- Bunny vs. Statlander was... meh. The best workers in the division (Serena, Thunder Rosa, Tay Conti, Riho, Shida) have not been on Dynamite in actual matches for a long time now, so I've been apathetic to recent women's matches. Kris looks pretty good but despite her strong character work, Bunny never seems to do much in the ring that is interesting. She just looks good and has a fun character AKA she should be a valet. I think they are setting up Statlander for a match with Britt or Jade as she's been booked strong since coming back.

- Main event was awesome. Especially when you consider how banged up Omega is, it was a great textbook babyface vs. heel match *without* the bullshit that has negatively impacted Kenny's reign... the overbooking during matches. The goons were sent away pre-match and when they threatened to interfere again, Kazarian and Stunt drove them off. That left us with a 100% clean match in the ring, how I want AEW's world title matches to be with the odd exception. Jungle Boy's cradle near fall on Kenny was about as perfect a false finish as you'll see. For actual athletic action, I'd still rate Kenny vs. Fenix over this, but this had the clear babyface vs. heel dynamic and in-ring storyline that really made it work as an American main event.

- The aftermath was the main thing I don't like about AEW, trying to combine too many storylines into a quick schmozz instead of letting the match sink in. By overlapping Christian into the Omega/JB storyline, it seems to me that he will beat Hardy at one of the upcoming shows and challenge Kenny for the world title, either at All Out or the big New York event.



RapShepard said:


> What Penta mask did he have on?


Just a standard black one with no paint on his face.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Random thoughts:

FTR and PNP should be fucking great as fuck when it happens.They need to put Bear Country more on the mic, i have no reason to get behind them. Ethan Page on the mic today should serve as an example to allow more to use the mic more in front of big crowds. Omega being hurt but working the match as it was, was pretty cool. Looks like we will have Andrade vs Sydal coming up. No Rick Knox today? That is great unless i missed him and he was under the radar.
Miro keeps talking about his flexible wife, when will she appear? LoL Kris Stantlander (sp?) has a nice booty, and in good shape. MJF vs Sammy G will be fire, but damn can either afford a loss?? That's all for now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kenny Omega once again proving that he’s the best world champion in the whole industry by delivering yet again another awesome match tonight!

Edit: 

Shingo Takagi is a really good shout-out too though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> AND TO SEE CODY VS. QT RIGHT!?


*







*


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

Completely forgot this shit was on but I watched a highlight reel…

Hangman vs Will Hobbs was cool, good match

I liked the Konnan segment except for the cliche ending which AEW is known for…fucking cliche acts non stop

Jungle Boy Jack Perry has Star potential hopefully we see him in the big leagues one day and away from fucking clowns like Marko Stunt

His match was ok but then the usual AEW afterbirth at the end…this company is so fucking corny and needs better leadership and better booking

The rest seemed pretty much mediocre to garbage

The show was typical AEW, I don’t feel I missed a thing


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Missed the show as I was doing other stuff. From what I read it seemed like a solid show, but not something can't-miss.

Miro's promo though was awesome. Another short but amazing promo to add to the list of them at this point. His line about his wife was funny. His line about being "God's Favorite Champion" makes for a great nickname and his final line about Pillman Jr.'s bravest and stupidest ideas was killer.

There are technically better mic workers than him in the business, but no one is on the roll in promos that Miro has been on since becoming champion. He's hit it out of the park every single time. Now I just wish they'd actually book him in his matches like an unstoppable beast, rather than like everyone else except slightly stronger than most.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pretty decent show tonight. Just a few quick thoughts. Also note I skipped the non interesting stuff like bunny and sydal vs Martin 

Loved the Sammy mjf build for next Wednesday with MJF trying to weaken Sammy and then Sammy getting his triumphant save later great booking 

Hobbs vs page was decent. I'm over the teases now its time to pull the trigger on the cage face turn

Ethan and bear had a decent little match. Looking forward to he vs Darby

Konnan taking the spike piledriver was surprising given the state of his neck. It also all but confirms daga and Tessa are incoming 

Lastly jungle boy vs Omega was exactly what I hoped it would be. A straight up match. Didn't care for the hardy shenanigans but its leading to Omega vs Christian so I can suffer a little


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Great show. Back to business AEW. Well done.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Konnan taking the spike piledriver was surprising given the state of his neck. It also all but confirms daga and Tessa are incoming


Speaking of Daga and Tessa. I think that is who Andrade keeps teasing as his surprise. Daga is an easy connection because they both work in AAA. Additionally, Andrade could say that he aligns himself with great women that have a family legacy in the business. Speaking about Charlotte, Vicki and Tessa.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't know if this was mentioned earlier in this thread, but did anyone notice that the refs were more consistent with the count out rules in Hangman/Hobbs match? I will have to go back to watch the rest of the matches again to see if it was an all around change.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned earlier in this thread, but did anyone notice that the refs were more consistent with the count out rules in Hangman/Hobbs match? I will have to go back to watch the rest of the matches again to see if it was an all around change.


No Rick Knox right? Thank God


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> Good match but the ending was a bit of a dud. I’d have had Jungle Boy bleed and tell the story of JB going to the limit and never giving up.
> 
> Instead it was more just a clean win


I kept telling my brother that tonight would be the perfect night for Jungle Boy to get some color. Anyone watching on a Saturday Night is watching for he and Omega. While it turned out to be a pretty damn good episode, this was a one match card. End the fuckin’ show with all of the heat on Omega and all of the sympathy on Jack Perry, babyface supreme, son of the late, great Luke Perry!




Neverb3fore said:


> Great show till the last 60 seconds. With that main event there was no way that the show should be going out on Matt hardy giving Christian a twist of fate. Ugh.


This.

And it kind of falls in line with their booking of the weird Andrade segment: the thinking behind it was good, but the execution misses the mark.

The perfect way to end using the overbooking while tying all stories (current and future) together is for Christian to attempt the save, HFO provide the numbers with Matt delivering the Twist of Fate on Christian, yadda yadda yadda, and wrap it all up with the bow of seeing Omega bashing in Jungle Boy’s brains with the AEW Title. JR delivers the Go Home lines as the camera pans from a cocky, celebrating Omega to a now bloodied Jungle Boy.

I loved the match and really enjoyed the aftermath run-in, but they just missed the mark on a potential show-stealing moment. The lasting image of the show should have been about Omega (the star of the show) and Jungle Boy, his young, fallen hero-to-be.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> I kept telling my brother that tonight would be the perfect night for Jungle Boy to get some color. Anyone watching on a Saturday Night is watching for he and Omega. While it turned out to be a pretty damn good episode, this was a one match card. End the fuckin’ show with all of the heat on Omega and all of the sympathy on Jack Perry, babyface supreme, son of the late, great Luke Perry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep this should have been Jungle Boy’s moment similar to Britt with Thunder Rosa. Have Jungle Boy get color, go all out, and make the audience upset that he lost. Audience is only going to get mad that he loses if he puts his body on the line in a way Kenny avoids. Plus, a bloody, maimed beaten never quitting Jungle Boy with his family looking on ringside horrified would have been a very impactful emotional move for his character.

Going into the match nobody thought JB would win, so nobody would be upset he lost unless he did something spectacular to elevate his character to the next level. A definite missed opportunity. 

I know JB is basically a G rated kids act, and maybe TK is comfortable with him staying that way, but at some point he needs some edge to him or else he’s going to be a stale bland forgettable baby face


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Good show. Enjoyed it overall. Mainevent was fantastic. I found myself rooting for Jungle Boy even though I know it's not the right call right now and would in no way happen. That's when you know the Babyface is good when you throw all the logic out and still root for the good guy. 

The match was put together masterfully. Omega played a perfect heel. The constant reminder of Jack's family in attendance was done right. Crowd was super hot for Jungle boy. 

I like how they delivered a fantastic match but can always go back to Omega vs JB months from now and they can still have an even better match. 

Jungleboy's performance was outstanding. For a guy that young.. he will be a huge star for AEW in the coming years. 

Looking forward to MJF vs Sammy next week and I have a feeling it will be a great one too. 

FTR vs PnP feels alot more personal without the association of pinnacle vs IC. I hope they keep it that way. 

Hangman needs to stop feuding with Team Taz. It's like they bust him open every other week now. Don't want the guy to get injured in a midcard feud while his big moment is getting closer day by day. 

Ego vs Darby Coffin match has me intrigued.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> Yep this should have been Jungle Boy’s moment similar to Britt with Thunder Rosa. Have Jungle Boy get color, go all out, and make the audience upset that he lost. Audience is only going to get mad that he loses if he puts his body on the line in a way Kenny avoids. Plus, a bloody, maimed beaten never quitting Jungle Boy with his family looking on ringside horrified would have been a very impactful emotional move for his character.
> 
> Going into the match nobody thought JB would win, so nobody would be upset he lost unless he did something spectacular to elevate his character to the next level. A definite missed opportunity.
> 
> I know JB is basically a G rated kids act, and maybe TK is comfortable with him staying that way, but at some point he needs some edge to him or else he’s going to be a stale bland forgettable baby face


Yeah man. Awesome show and don’t want to take away from that by my own fantasy bookings. I enjoyed myself.

But being a Kenny fan, I was rooting for Jungle Boy to win, knowing damn good and well he stood no chance. After the “skin of his teeth” victory by Omega, him busting Jungle Boy open would have been great emotional theater, and it would have been a perfect play on Omega’s words to Jungle Boy last week about “judging by that face, I’d say you’ve never ever in a fight in your life!”


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Here's my Dynamite review I post on twitter


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok show

was a one-match card / but that match was pretty good

loving Miro right now


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn how I love the Jungle Boy theme, this actually makes me like AEW, maybe they should play it all show 

Other than that, opener was ok, Hangman is over af and rightfully so. Gymnastics match with bland brother no2, it doesnt get blander than this dante guy. Ethan Page match was also ok, but not sure why it has to have such length. Your typical Jericho faction segment. Someone wants to fight someone, feels like they do this feud backwards with the starting point being Blood and Guts and it will end with all people do their own thing...

Main even was good, dont need to see Hardy after such a match...

Overall for the first Dynamite I watched in probably 3 month I got reminded why I stopped watching. Liked the crowd up until they screamed "this is awesome" for the gymnastics match, but still a crowd is better than no crowd.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

It feels like JB's right shoulder was slightly up but maybe I'm overthinking it, I need to rewatch the pinfall. Great main event nonetheless.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Don’t care about the usual bullshit. Where are the screen grabs of Jade?


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Agree with most of the assessments of the show. Very strong main event, with an aftermath that should have not been booked that way. The amount of post match run-ins in AEW has gotten comical. Also, we had yet another backstage interview segment where people got jumped. They need to break out of this formula and try some different things.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Nevermind, it was already posted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Callis, K-Dogg and Jericho.

Konnan looks pretty rough without the sunglasses on, but he has had health problems this year which made the bump he took even more surprising.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Solid show.

Hangman Page vs. Hobbs was very entertaining. I do like that Hobbs countered the lariat by Page instead of losing by distraction. Hobbs still came out of that looking strong to me. The crowd is still hot for Hangman Page, which is great considering how long AEW has been in that one location.

Konnan. Holy cow. From the LAX music to him verbally dominating Tully. Then he takes a bump after his health issues (which I question them letting him do that)? Wow. LAX vs. FTR, I am here for that.

I did like Allie vs. Statlander also.

The Young Bucks try too hard with the heel thing. They come off as pretenders. I get that they want to be hated heels instead of "cool" heels but at this point I am like "okay then, lets move on with the show" with them.

Miro did so great with that promo. Jade and "Smart" Marks thing was solid also.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Konnan is 57yrs old as well and lived fast and hard.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

somerandomfan said:


> Doc Gallows should not be selling for Marko Stunt.... in fact _no one_ should be selling for Marko Stunt...


The other week, Marko actually fought a guy shorter than him O_O


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Omega and the Bucks are simply unbearable. Having them plastered all over the program doing their silly faces and terrible promos brings the entire show down.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Apologies if it has been mentioned, but with 20 pages not going to look.

Did anyone notice the weird bulge on Konnan's stomach when taking the Spike Piledriver?

-Miro is knocking his promos out the park. Great accent, great intensity and great content. He has found his role finally.

-Really enjoying Hobbs right now. Just plays a big bad dude well. Give him the FTW title from cage and have him as the mid/lower card gatekeeper. A few years down the line and he will be great.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

mazzah20 said:


> Apologies if it has been mentioned, but with 20 pages not going to look.
> 
> Did anyone notice the weird bulge on Konnan's stomach when taking the Spike Piledriver?
> 
> ...


Yeah that bulge is i think his hernia, he has also had kidney issues. Miro keeps mentioning his hot wife who's flexible, i wonder how long until she arrives? lol And yes Hobbs can hopefully fill in that bigger man role in AEW.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah that bulge is i think his hernia, he has also had kidney issues. Miro keeps mentioning his hot wife who's flexible, i wonder how long until she arrives? lol And yes Hobbs can hopefully fill in that bigger man role in AEW.


Thanks.

Hoping Lana doesn't come simply because Miro is such a good solo character right now. 

Of course she might actually help take him to the next level. Just don't have Miro waste time with a mixed tag feud vs Kip and Penelope... please!


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

This was the first Dynamite I watched in full since its temporary move to Friday.

It was ok but the sydal match was not needed. If they needed a reason for andadre vs sydal, sydal could’ve just bumped into him backstage during an interview or something.


----------



## Summer Solstice (Jun 27, 2021)

Miro is my fave at the moment. The shout outs to his wife are hilarious when cutting serious promos. He's a legit badass and great on the mic.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Pretty good episode for me as I watched probably watched a bit over half after skipping the likes of the Ethan Page, Matt Sydal match and a bit of other stuff.

Great opener, Hobbs has come really far and Hangman can do no wrong. The Brian Cage thing is coming along nicely but need to see Cage now on Dynamite consistently.

Great angle with Konnan leading in to the Pinnacle beatdown and IC run in. I'm not a Sammy G fan but they're positioning him really well to be a great babyface and he looks up for the challenge. The only thing is Pinnacle need to end one of these angles on top instead of running away most of the time.

Miro's little promo was great as always.

The problem for me more recently is the MVPs of AEW we're not seeing. Where is Sereena Deeb? Why isn't Britt Baker getting airtime? Where is Pac? Darby Allin and Sting? 

To close out the show fantastic ME which delivered as promised. Kenny proved once again proved why he's at the top delivering a great match making Jungle Boy look like a star. They had me buying in to the false finishes which means a match is working in my book. That OWA at the end was a thing of beauty. Great great match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Summer Solstice said:


> Miro is my fave at the moment. The shout outs to his wife are hilarious when cutting serious promos. He's a legit badass and great on the mic.


It's crazy how cold Miro's debut was but now he's one of the best things on the show


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geeee said:


> It's crazy how cold Miro's debut was but now he's one of the best things on the show


Yep and to be fair they said they had other things going on when he debuted and that his time would come. They didn’t lie.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> Yep and to be fair they said they had other things going on when he debuted and that his time would come. They didn’t lie.


Well, I think Miro wanted to be a cool gamer guy to synergize with his Twitch account. It just turned out to be a pretty lame wrestling character. Maybe could have worked as a babyface or if he was hanging out with someone more interesting than Kip.

You have to wonder, would Miro still be doing that character if Jim Cornette didn't dunk on him


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Omega and the Bucks are simply unbearable. Having them plastered all over the program doing their silly faces and terrible promos brings the entire show down.


Lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Edit


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Pretty ok to decent show. Adam Page vs. Will Hobbs was good as was Matt Sydal vs. Dante. The thing is though everytime I see Top Flight, Sydals, Bear Country, Cesar Bononi etc. None of them ever get any character work done on Dynamite. Nice to see a bit more happening with Hybrid2 and Butcher & Blade though. Brass knucks to Orange Cassidys face was bitter sweet. Inner Circle and Pinnacle segments and brawls were fun, but I didn't see the point in which the commentary team had to spoil the "earlier today" footage. Even if it was just simply Shawn Spears hitting Guevara with a chair a few times.

Is it just me or was something not really clicking with Omega and Jungle Boy? Everytime I see Omega wrestle everyone he has to expect his opponent to sell the same for the tiger bomb that leads to a running knee. The match just felt more like sequence of back to back moves with a total lack of regard for in ring psychology. Omega and Jungle Boy can have good matches but something was just off.

I'd give the show a 6.5/10


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Bucks as heels are gold. The should never be faces


Yes. 'EVP pricks' gimmick is workable for them. Way better than the crass acting. At least the role is real and it feels somewhat natural comparitively.



The XL 2 said:


> Hobbs hasn't beaten anyone on TV


This. Gotta give people a few easy wins on tv to build them up. Oddly enough Hobbs was one of the jobbers they used for this initially!



3venflow said:


> Sydal the gatekeeper gonna be Andrade's first scalp I guess.





RainmakerV2 said:


> They arent really gonna attach Andrade to Sydal are they lol.


Good pairing. Sydal has been doing very well since his match v Kenny, but commys havn't really acknowledged it. This should be a great match if happens, and a good way to introduce Andrade. They need to do a small video package on Sydals improvement. Let Tazz do one of his breakdowns! Right before the match. He's gonna lose but it'l get him over.



3venflow said:


> Dante Martin has ridiculous upside. His brother's injury, unfortunate as it is, has helped him improve so much. Young AJ vibes for sure.


Yep. His brother is even better too IMO. These two are talented AF.



RainmakerV2 said:


> Look at those boobs. SWEET BABY JESUS


Talk about sex appeal. Very flattering attire that is! Couldn't take my eyes off. Glad I wasnt watching with the family!! That would have been awkward.



3venflow said:


> AEW building four hugely popular young babyfaces: Hangman, Darby, Jungle Boy and Sammy
> 
> MJF is the only young heel of note, though. Maybe Ogogo when he gets away from the Codyverse.


Throw in Starks and Castor bro!! Both have great gimmicks, and very charismatic in their own ways.



SAMCRO said:


> And the rest is just random meaningless matches? alright then...Thats one this companies big problems, 85% of their card is random match ups, while the main event and maybe 1 other match might involve a feud.


Its usually done undercover. Like putting Sydal over to use for Andrades debut. Making Hangman get the finish without a buckshot, to use it against Kenny etc. They've done some strong booking lately IMO.



Randy Lahey said:


> Ethan Page has the charisma to get over as a cocky heel but the problem is Agogo is the same exact dude. It’s like they got 2 actors for 1 role


What?!? One was an OLYMPIC BOXER. He'l have his own gimmick and feel. They feel NOTHING alike. Page feels like an old school bully-heel using great atheticism. Ogogo feels like a boxing star crossing over. I dont see where you're coming from here.



SAMCRO said:


> Why is Ethan Page and this reject from Heavy Machinery still going on? This match didn't need a commercial break ffs.


To showcase Page a bit. Show that strength at the end of the match with how he lifted him. Make the promo matter after a good win. It was well booked. Too often guys come and squash someone in spots like these, but they got Page and the upcoming Coffin Match over well, and still protected Bear Bronson, who is in a fresh tag team with plenty of potential. Good booking IMO.



3venflow said:


> I see Kris staying unbeaten to set up a program with Britt for the title.





The XL 2 said:


> Statlander got in pretty good shape. She looks good.


Yeah man. I liked her more a a whacky alien who actually believed she was an alien. Now she comes off as a wrestler in a half-assed gimmick. If she had stayed full alien, she would have been great IMO. It was what made her so unique. They fucked up with making her more normal. You cant half-ass a OTT gimmick ever IMO. She should have stayed in character for all her TV time. Especially sine her big surprise return in the Best Friends Arcade Anarchy match!



Chan Hung said:


> Not a bad promo. He had a little something in MLW from the little i saw there. Too bad AEW doesn't pickup Fatu from AEW that be awesome.


He seems quality but tits getting too loaded right now. They haven't got the time to do all thier current talent justice.



Chan Hung said:


> Meh Alex is a better heel. I predict Penta turns on Eddie. Penta cant stay heel or face too long.


He shouldn't be either. Alex should be heel. Penta should come fuck EVERYBODY up when he's not injured. Book him with faces or heels and have him really not care.



Randy Lahey said:


> Jungle Boy comes off as such a g rated kids act when Marko and Luchasaurus are with him. AEW will need to make home more serious to be a champion


Marko drags the feel of LE down a lot. Luchasaurus was actually doing well initially, but he cant seem to break out atm. I think having Marko makes them look weak.



Chan Hung said:


> Haha. Isn't that the Young Bucks gimmick to hairstyle people now?


I thought thats the Wingmen!



Chan Hung said:


> Hardy vs Christian on Dynamite?


Be a cracking opener that would. Have it randomly go on for an hour to START a show. Really randomly placed classic. It would go down so well if it wasnt hyped for years. Genuine MOTY potential, as long as its not overhyped before-hand. Its got to feel natural. Might be a bit late now though with how much work they've already threw at it.



La Parka said:


> Omega and the Bucks are simply unbearable. Having them plastered all over the program doing their silly faces and terrible promos brings the entire show down.


Yep. Omega really sticks to the character work that he has alreay established. A lot of it doesnt go down well with global audiences IMO, its very Japanese in its style. He's solid on the mic sometimes tho, and the YB have kocked it up a level. Having them do skits makes everything else feel like a proper shit-show though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> That was the rumor a month or so ago. But then WWE released more people, including her husband Aleister. So, who knows now.


*WE DO! 😂*


----------

